# Saw dust plugging cooling slots



## Astrowood (Jul 19, 2008)

I have only just started to use my new Freud in the router table. Today I was doing a lot of corners with a 1\4 round over bit. It made a lot of fine shavings that plugged the cooling slots in the router - is this normal ? And is there something that will prevent this ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Do you have it in cabinet with doors on it ?

============



Astrowood said:


> I have only just started to use my new Freud in the router table. Today I was doing a lot of corners with a 1\4 round over bit. It made a lot of fine shavings that plugged the cooling slots in the router - is this normal ? And is there something that will prevent this ?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Also, are you vacuuming as you do the work or after your finished ?


----------



## Astrowood (Jul 19, 2008)

No, currently the router is in a table with no cabinet. I have vacuuming at the fence, but as you can see, not below.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok "no name" I have the same router as yours mounted under the table..I use the dust chute attached with the router as well as the router fence. It is normal for the vents to clog up without it...The router motor could overheat and quit..

Good Luck..
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## Astrowood (Jul 19, 2008)

George II said:


> I use the dust chute attached with the router as well as the router fence.


Wow, pretty obvious answer - never said that I was the sharpest tool in the box ! :'(

I will give this a try this afternoon. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I do the same as George but the beast needs TLC from time to time , I just turn on the vac.and suck out the chips and blow out router at the same time.. 

========


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

/\
What I was leading to.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I will either vacuum or use compressed air to blow mine out at the end of each day of use or week. Just depends on how much I use them and how dust I've created at the time of use.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

George II said:


> I use the dust chute attached with the router as well as the router fence.
> Good Luck..
> George Cole
> "Regulae Stultis Sunt"



You mean something like is pictured at the following link?(I seem unable to attach the image). My router came with this attached. http://danks.netfirms.com/Tube.jpg

I am supposed to actually use this thing? That means I need a Y adapter to get both fence and this tube connected to the shop vac. I haven't seen such adapters readily available at the hardware stores. This would also make it a mini nightmare to remove the router from the table by lifting the plate to change bits.

You fellows are actually using something to vac the dust from the collet area while the router is in use in a table?


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

dawziecat said:


> You mean something like is pictured at the following link?(I seem unable to attach the image). My router came with this attached. http://danks.netfirms.com/Tube.jpg
> 
> I am supposed to actually use this thing? That means I need a Y adapter to get both fence and this tube connected to the shop vac. I haven't seen such adapters readily available at the hardware stores. This would also make it a mini nightmare to remove the router from the table by lifting the plate to change bits.
> 
> You fellows are actually using something to vac the dust from the collet area while the router is in use in a table?


That's it but mine was clear and did not have the adapter..wish it did though..I would "Y" it into the fence and you should be good to go..It won't get 100% but it will be better than what you have now..

Good Luck
Best Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dawziecat said:


> You mean something like is pictured at the following link?(I seem unable to attach the image). My router came with this attached. http://danks.netfirms.com/Tube.jpg
> 
> I am supposed to actually use this thing? That means I need a Y adapter to get both fence and this tube connected to the shop vac. I haven't seen such adapters readily available at the hardware stores. This would also make it a mini nightmare to remove the router from the table by lifting the plate to change bits.
> 
> You fellows are actually using something to vac the dust from the collet area while the router is in use in a table?


Hi Terry.. I have the same router in a portable table, MLCS special. I used a piece of 3" pvc tubing, some 1" vinyl tubing and some 3" cloths dryer exhaust tube to make a manifold that connects to the shop vac. Not pretty but effective, connects both fence and router to shop vac and breaks down in a matter of seconds.
The 1" ID vinyl tubing slips right inside the router pickup tube. No problem at all removing the plate.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Terry,
Isn't your Freud Router above table adjustable? If so there should be no need to remove it for anything..
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

George II said:


> Terry,
> Isn't your Freud Router above table adjustable? If so there should be no need to remove it for anything..
> George Cole
> "Regulae Stultis Sunt"


Good question George, although I seldom adjust mine from above the table, just more convenient from below. But I never remove it for bit changes either. Spindle lock engages just as the collet flats clear the top and there is still close to 3/8" upward travel.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Here we go, I have a router in a cabinet and it has a door which is closed the majority of the time.

I have a vac set up that draws from the fence and out of the cabinet, bottom rear. 

1 time that I can remember in 12 yr's did my vents sort of clog, (only on the door side) and that was after running tons of pine through continuously for about an hour, waynes coating cap molding 2 floors.

Considering routers aren't recommended for table routing you'd think the manufacturers would come out with a cowling to route the intake out of the box and or away from the debris


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> Considering routers aren't recommended for table routing you'd think the manufacturers would come out with a cowling to route the intake out of the box and or away from the debris


Hi Ronald, 
Some routers come with above table adjustment in mind so some routers are made with this feature built in. These features are for mounting in tables. If table mounting a router would damage the router or void a warranty then manufacturers would add disclaimers & they don't. If you mount your router in a closed compartment then you should have dust collection set up for it. For an open table just blow it off with compressed air.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

George II said:


> Terry,
> Isn't your Freud Router above table adjustable? If so there should be no need to remove it for anything..
> George Cole
> "Regulae Stultis Sunt"


No George, the OP had a Freud. Mine is a King Canada import. That price point does not get you niceties like being adjustable above the table.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> Considering routers aren't recommended for table routing . . .


Can't say my manual says anything about table mounting one way or another. The router DID come with an extra set of very long screws of the same gauge as those holding the base plate. I can't see any intended use for these other than mounting the thing to a table though. Seems sort'a like they expected I would do this.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

jschaben said:


> I used a piece of 3" pvc tubing, some 1" vinyl tubing and some 3" cloths dryer exhaust tube to make a manifold that connects to the shop vac. Not pretty but effective, connects both fence and router to shop vac and breaks down in a matter of seconds.
> The 1" ID vinyl tubing slips right inside the router pickup tube. No problem at all removing the plate.


Whew! Is there no such thing as a Y to at least gain an entry into a 2 1/2" vac hose? I already have an additional adapter that will fit the router tube to a 2 1/2" hose. Now I have two 2 1/2" hoses . . . but just one vac. 

I've looked about the 'net . . . and found nothing. Surely there must be such a thing?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

dawziecat said:


> Whew! Is there no such thing as a Y to at least gain an entry into a 2 1/2" vac hose? I already have an additional adapter that will fit the router tube to a 2 1/2" hose. Now I have two 2 1/2" hoses . . . but just one vac.
> 
> I've looked about the 'net . . . and found nothing. Surely there must be such a thing?


Hi, 
Here is a T connector. don't know if that will work for you.
2-1/2" "T" Connector (2/set) at Penn State Industries


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is another one that is a Y. Just do a google search for 2-1/2" Y adapter, connector etc.

Dust Collection Hose Connectors


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Plumbing supply places are a good source for these as well. ABS or PVC pipe will often work.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, James. It's on my list of things to order when I get to FL later this winter. In the meantime I'll try some locals but have had no luck so far.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ghidrah said:


> Here we go, I have a router in a cabinet and it has a door which is closed the majority of the time.
> 
> I have a vac set up that draws from the fence and out of the cabinet, bottom rear.
> 
> ...


This is why when enclosed, there should be equal opening for air flow, ie., incoming (fresh), and outgoing (dust). This is also why IMHO, doors shouldn't be installed in router cabinets.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

jlord,
Whether the router or the lift it may or may not be attached to has an above table crank or not isn't the reason why. The reason is the way the router is manufactured to move air. It pulls from the top, where dust and chips rarely ever hang out and blows out at the bottom, where dust and chips almost always hang out. 

Hamlin,
Attempting to create a vacuum in a router table chamber would be kind of foolish eh. A vacuum in a wooden chamber not specific to barometric operations would be impossible, too many leaks. Not to mention the action of the router will draw air from the top of the table at the throat of the baseplate. 

Now a door with a series of holes cut along the bottm "AND" a vacuum pulling air from the rear base section of the chamber creates a cross flow of air that pulls dust and small chips to the back. It also draws air down along with the dust and chips that aren't pulled behind the fence.

This is not a perfect solution, but so far as I can tell since I've been using an RT is better than just pulling air from the fence or just pulling from the chamber.

If I weren't set up the way I am and was doing as much or more work than I have I'd consider trying to adapt a shield/cowling around the vents to channel air further away from them


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> jlord,
> Whether the router or the lift it may or may not be attached to has an above table crank or not isn't the reason why. The reason is the way the router is manufactured to move air. It pulls from the top, where dust and chips rarely ever hang out and blows out at the bottom, where dust and chips almost always hang out.


Hi Ronald,
Don't quite understand what the meaning is here?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

James... If you turn on the router (no bit, for safety) with it setting upright on top of a table or workbench you can feel the air being drawn in the top and blown out the bottom, near the bit. In "normal" (i.e. non-RT) use, this places the intake as far from the chips as possible and the exhaust helps blow the chips away from the bit. When you invert the router, the chips fall downward, with some passing close enough to the air inlet to be drawn inwards.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jim,
I didn't get were he was going with the post. I know & understand how air flows thru the router. But I must disagree with "Considering routers aren't recommended for table routing". I don't understand who it is not recommending them for table use. It's certainly not the manufactures who say this. Some even manufacture them with table use in mind thus the built in risers like the Triton for one. Manufacturers know this equipment will be used in a dusty environment & it may be mounted in a table & if the equipment was not up to the task they would have disclaimers stating that type of use will void the warranty. I think If you have a good working dust collection setup the debis would be minimal. 

I have 2 tables one is on a temp stand till cabinet is made. It makes a mess as it only has dust collection at the fence. The other is in a cabinet & with the dust collector hooked up it leaves very little debris. For me I favor dust collection when possible.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

> Not to mention the action of the router will draw air from the top of the table at the throat of the baseplate.


HUH? I suggest you check several other brands of routers. Not ALL draw from the top. There are some the push air OUT the through the top. 




> Attempting to create a vacuum in a router table chamber would be kind of foolish eh. A vacuum in a wooden chamber not specific to barometric operations would be impossible, too many leaks.


If I may suggest, take a close look at the sears combo router, the 2 1/2hp model. It has the vac attachment that's right there at the bit. I did mount mine to the table several weeks ago. It worked far better than my vacu-plate and the vac hooked up at the fence. 


The point that I WAS trying to make is, air flow over the router motor to help keep it cool. Block off that air and you'll fry your router rather quickly. Kinda like placing a piece of cardboard in front of your vehicles radiator in the summer time.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

(Should have read) 
The action of the router in an enclosed chamber will draw air from the top of the table at the throat of the baseplate. 

Hamlin how long have commercial elect routers had vac assist at the base plate? How long have elect routers been around? Although I have no written proof I'd bet the vac assist was included in the model for hand held clearing

That you put your vac assisted router in a table situation and it works as good or better than what you were previously using may show that future brands might have vac ports included in all. Anything that keeps debris away from the vents and out of the router body is a good thing.

However the fact is that clogged vents wasn't much of an issue if at all until routers were inverted in tables. As for me I lost 1 690 to composite flakes melting on the windings. The router was never inverted but was used on composite decks for nearly 1 yr. before it died.



> This is why when enclosed, there should be equal opening for air flow, ie., incoming (fresh), and outgoing (dust). This is also why IMHO, doors shouldn't be installed in router cabinets.


I'm pretty sure I understood what you were saying, which is why I rebutted with my 1st post, then and now including a pic of the door. When my vac is running you can see the dust and chips being pulled to the rear of the chamber.

A person would have to work awful hard to cut the air movement out of an enclosed chamber even if the door didn't have holes. There are just too many holes for a dead air space.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

I would love to see a picture of all router dust on the router in the cabinet..  not to say anything about all the dust inside the router motor hosing ..

=========


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Bobj3,
You know, when I brought the 690 to the shop, I thought it was maybe a bad switch or maybe a loose or bad wire. The guys I had working for me were caught many times yanking the router up by the cord. 

I've yanked on the knotted ext. cord while the router was attached and dragged it off the deck, (with my foot). I figured bad wiring.

When the shop called and said dead from melted composite flakes I didn't believe them, I never heard of such a thing. It appeared to be a trend with composite deckers. It was cheaper to buy a new router, so I bought the kit thingy with both bases.

I've had 7 routers, and only the 690 died back in late 05. I've never had the crust to open up a good router for fear of not putting it back right. I'd be willing to bet the 2 routers I had and have under the table have much more dirt in them than the ones that never got inverted.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

dawziecat said:


> Whew! Is there no such thing as a Y to at least gain an entry into a 2 1/2" vac hose? I already have an additional adapter that will fit the router tube to a 2 1/2" hose. Now I have two 2 1/2" hoses . . . but just one vac.
> 
> I've looked about the 'net . . . and found nothing. Surely there must be such a thing?


Yes there is Festool 452898 Y-piece with blanking plug, antistatic, to operate two tools w/hoses on one vacuum - Festool


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

sometimewoodworker said:


> Yes there is Festool 452898 Y-piece with blanking plug, antistatic, to operate two tools w/hoses on one vacuum - Festool


I am interested in finding a Y adaptor with the ability to direct the flow through one or the other.

I have my router boxed below the table with a hose attached but thought it would be nice to redirect the flow to a small hose I can hook to the side of the table for that end-of-job cleanup where I can clean up any loose stuff on the table and maybe suck any dust out of the router itself. There is usually not much on the router since I have it boxed with dust collection but some builds up in the adjuster so it starts binding on me.

Anyone aware of something like this? Or do I have to setup a Y and then blast gates on both sides? I would much rather do a switch from one to the other.


----------

